

Yesterday's News - samclemens
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/yesterdays-news-benjamin-franklin

======
javaistheworst
The speed with which the news is published, retracted, updated, edited,
syndicated, these days is having interesting effects on other industries.

One example is the algo trading systems going off strat due to a news posting,
which may then get revised a short while later, but by then it can be too
late, the portfolio is already affected.

Another industry affected is the research, advisory and consulting houses.
Clients pay them for a reasonably constructed set of arguments and viewpoints,
but fast news means the client can in some occasions validate or invalidate
those paid for opinions in almost real-time, potentially lowering the value.

One day, maybe we will have a slow news movement.

